

Ask HN: Ever had a game changing idea while working for a startup? - pisequal2np

I work for a an awesome startup, love the work I do and build amazing products everyday. As in every startup I'm responsible for the entire life-cycle of one of our core products. I have had an idea for some time (weekend project) that could be a game changer for the company that I could easily introduce into the product. Now, I can quite as easily start my own startup and build a better product from the ground up ? Have you guys ever had to think twice before building something awesome for your employer because you can do it on your own ?&#60;p&#62;PS : I got employed by the startup after a Series D and don't have a significant chunk of options to be proud about.
======
doctorwho
Do you have an employment agreement or contract with your employer? Most will
ask you to sign something that says all the ideas you have while working for
them (related to your job) belong to them, regardless of when you come up with
them. While the enforcability of such clauses may be questionable they can
probably tie you up in court long enough to make your idea worthless, or at
least to give themselves long enough to run with it.

~~~
pisequal2np
I have of course signed a boilerplate contract, but the real question is not
if I can start a startup with my idea , but the fact that I'm not going to be
happy about the product I'm building because I know of a better way to do it.

------
gamechangr
That's not kosher!! Don't forget that you've been paid every month by your
employer for that leaving curve. It maybe tempting, but it's not honest.

Pretend you left and started your own company, how would you feel about paying
an employee for a year to learn your model and have them become your
competition?

~~~
pisequal2np
This is a startup !!,they are not paying me to learn their model and become a
productive employee one day, I started building the product as a subject
matter expert from day one. . Also the game changer does not involve any trade
secrets/existing processes of the company.

~~~
doctorwho
Then as long as the agreement you signed doesn't limit your options you know
your choices... give them the idea or run with it yourself.

If you give it up you can always try to negotiate with them first, but be
prepared for the possibility that they just walk you to the door or quietly
start hunting for your replacement.

The only things stopping you from building a competing product are starting
from scratch, risk of failure and giving up a steady paycheck.

But it sounds like you know all this, so what's the real question? Are you
looking for encouragement? Discouragement?

If you love the work, like getting paid (and have someone else worry about
where the $ are coming from), don't want to take on all the risk of a new
startup by yourself then pitch the idea and carry on.

If you're feeling cheated because you joined the game too late (series D) to
reap any significant financial benefit if an exit event takes place then you
can try and negotiate with them, but the idea had better be solid and
something they couldn't have just dreamt up and implemented without you. Make
sure your valuation of the idea is in line with reality before you try to use
it as a bargaining chip.

